# Obama and Nascar



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Should we start the count down now... this will not sit well with millions of people.



> Obama Orders Chevrolet and Dodge Out Of NASCAR - Car News
> 
> With their racing budgets deemed "unnecessary expenditures," GM and Chrysler are ordered to cease racing operations at the end of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I guess I got it wrong.

I thought he was elected president of the United States.

Looks like we elected him president of GM.

So whose running the country?

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well, I guess I got it wrong.
> 
> I thought he was elected president of the United States.
> 
> ...


oh he's done... He has no idea the amount of lives...and jobs that will be affected by this move. Nascar, as a business, is huge! My state already has an unemployment rate of 10.7%... this will be devastating for NC. Since most of the Nascar teams are based here.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope this is some kind of day early April Fool joke.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Like I said, He'll dangle the carrot and expect the dance he's paid for. And he isn't done.

The states are expected to all do the same. The carrot is on the pole.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I hope this is some kind of day early April Fool joke.


+1!!! Please end this now! Im 15 minutes from bristol and thats a whole lot of pissed off people in my area!! Please, for the love of God tell me this aint true


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Well here's how i feel. My dad retired from GM, and now they are talking about taking away the pension that he worked hard for for thirty years so they can move operations over seas and open up shop there. At the same time they are spending 125 million dollars on a sport. Bull*^$%, first i would bet they spend more than that second what is the diffrence between them taking our money and playing with thier race cars and some bank taking our money and buy a hundred million dollar lear jet from France. None there is no diffrence. If they want our bail out then they need to put there toys away and work like big boys. Also if they claim bankruptcy in america then open up over seas, effectivley f*^$ing the few 100 thousand retirees and the nearly one million workers here in the us then they can keep there stinkin cars over seas. We should imbargo all of them.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Sure makes me proud to be a life long Ford nut! bailout, we don't need no stinking bailout.

BTW, anyone who owns a chevy, next time you need a part or service, just take her on in, they owe you now!

I never saw the point anyway, half a hundred cars chasing each other in a circle??? Autocross and road race are alot more entertaining, anyway.


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

do you really think that if GM gets away with cutting off its obligation to its retired beneficiaries that Ford and every other major company wont follow suit. Well i guess we can always depend on the company ceo and board members willingness to put the good of the people ahead of there own marginal profit gains. Oh wait thats rirght they would cut a babies throat for a penny....damn were screwed. :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I hope this is some kind of day early April Fool joke.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ford hasn't taken the bail out money so the government can't make them dance to the organ grinder just yet I believe is the idea of the post.

Face it. The Big Three is not going to comer out paying pensions of retired workers. There's just too many. It's one of the causes that got them to where they are in the first place. I don't blame the worker for taking what had to look like a pretty good deal. I have known plenty of auto workers and they all did pretty well. I know more than one pensioned worker that has received checks longer than they had to work to get hem. I'm sure that's not an isolated instance. The cost per unit kept getting higher with each retired worker all the while they are not building vehicles that the consumer was buying. If they were then I'm sure that they would have sold a lot more. People were not trying to stick it to the UAW by buying a Toyota. They were just trying to get the best vehicle they could. It's been happening since the 70's. To not see it coming...Well..I just don't know how anyone couldn't.

What I don't like is this trend of the feds literally paying for a back door in everything. It's like 'We'll give you this money. But you are going to do all we say period. It's going to be the same with the states and their payoff. What do you think is the reason for all those state sovereignty bills, laws, resolutions?
They are trying to rather say we don't want the bribe or even if we do take it you are not going to be the grand PooPah and keep taking away our rights.

Sad but the auto industry don't have that option. They want the money they will have to dance. and that's not going to save those pensions. I'll predict that all those will be renegotiated at some point. Or they will just put them in their own bailout situation and then want them to dance to the drum of the new U.S of A.

All in all it's a little disturbing. Hell, lets just make it all controlled by them. No! we can't do that! That would make us socialists!

Change you can believe in.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

C&D does this every year...



> Obama Orders Chevrolet and Dodge Out Of NASCAR - Car News
> 
> HAPPY APRIL FOOLS' DAY! THIS IS A JOKE. LIGHTEN UP, PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


Don't remember last years, but in 2007 they announced that Ford was bringing back the Escort...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> C&D does this every year...
> 
> Don't remember last years, but in 2007 they announced that Ford was bringing back the Escort...




But its so believable!

:anim_lol:

WM


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

April Fool!

http://nascar.speedtv.com/article/cup-gm-chrysler-not-told-to-pull-out/


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

If it was Ferrari who got a bailout (stretch your mind) they'd be ordered out of F1. Audi got it they'd be taken out of Le Mans. The problem would be that these companies build their production street legal cars off technology they develop in their racing cars. Chevy and Dogdge don't do that.

Too bad Obama didn't close Nascar


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not too far-fetched. If you're going to suckle at the govt's teet, you have to do what they say. Same thing as everywhere. If you want the money, you do what the man with the money says.


----------

